# Neues FileSystem API in Java 7



## Thomas Darimont (11. März 2009)

Hallo,

da ich endlich mal dazu gekommen bin mir das JDK 7 etwas genauer anzuschauen hab ich gleich mal ein neues java.nio.file API Beispiel das zeigt wie man einen Verzeichnisbaum traversiert. Nichts weltbewegendes aber immerhin im Vergleich zum alten API java.io ist das schon ein Quantensprung 


```
package de.tutorials.training;

import java.nio.file.FileSystems;
import java.nio.file.FileVisitResult;
import java.nio.file.Files;
import java.nio.file.Path;
import java.nio.file.SimpleFileVisitor;
import java.nio.file.attribute.BasicFileAttributes;

public class FileSystemApiDemo {

    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        Files.walkFileTree(FileSystems.getDefault().getPath(
                "/home/tom/Desktop/stuff/guice-1.0"),
                new SimpleFileVisitor<Path>() {
                    public FileVisitResult preVisitDirectory(Path dir) {
                        System.out.println("About to visit directory: " + dir);
                        return super.preVisitDirectory(dir);
                    }

                    public FileVisitResult visitFile(Path file,
                            BasicFileAttributes attrs) {
                        System.out.println("Visit file: " + file.getName());
                        return super.visitFile(file, attrs);
                    }
                });
    }
}
```


Ach ja und URLClassLoader implementiert in Java 7 auch das java.io.Closeable interface  Damit kann man endlich nicht mehr verwendete URLClassLoader (und damit implizit gelockedte [Ins besondere unter Windows....] Resssourcen freigeben  

Gruß Tom


----------

